# 'Contact Paper' for Vinyl Transfer on Shirts



## peacegen (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys -- I've looked all over the place but I can't find the answer to this..

I just wanted to ask about multi-layering vinyl for t-shirts. I wanted to try multi color vinyls for a designs I'm making for t-shirts. I watched several videos on how to do it and they used a transparent film (some of the videos used a white paper thingy) for the layers to stick onto. Those videos I watched were for signs and stickers tho and one of them mentioned he uses contact paper.

I just want to know if I can use contact paper (transparent paper thingy is it?) for transferring my layers to t-shirts using heat press machine. And if not, what should I be using?

*hope I posted this on the right place*


----------



## missjelly (Jan 9, 2013)

are you refering to Application Paper which is used to "hold it all together" when appying cut vinyl. it is put on the front of the design to hold all in place when the backing paper is taken off to reveal the sticky.


----------



## peacegen (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes that's the one. So it's called application paper? Is it known by any other name? because I'm having a hard time looking for it online.

Thank you.



missjelly said:


> are you refering to Application Paper which is used to "hold it all together" when appying cut vinyl. it is put on the front of the design to hold all in place when the backing paper is taken off to reveal the sticky.


----------



## missjelly (Jan 9, 2013)

Application paper is as we call the product in Australia that is used in the sign industry. If you are doing heat press vinyl you will of course need a heat resistant product. Check out digital print heat press products as there is a heat resistant application product used with digitally printed heat press vinyl.


----------



## missjelly (Jan 9, 2013)

Stahls Pacific sell it as Stahls Masking Film. Good Luck. Cheers Ann


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

All heat transfer vinyl comes on the clear backing allredy, at least all I have used does, no need for transfer tape, that is used on print & cut heat transfer vinyl only


----------



## peacegen (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah I am gonna be using it for heat transfer.. to shirts.



superD70 said:


> All heat transfer vinyl comes on the clear backing allredy, at least all I have used does, no need for transfer tape, that is used on print & cut heat transfer vinyl only


----------



## peacegen (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks much Ann! Will check it out.



missjelly said:


> Stahls Pacific sell it as Stahls Masking Film. Good Luck. Cheers Ann


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

peacegen said:


> Yeah I am gonna be using it for heat transfer.. to shirts.


Are you thinking you can move all the separate colors of a heat press vinyl design to one backing sheet and then press a multi color design in one pass?

Good luck and please let us know if it works....


----------



## peacegen (Jan 15, 2013)

That's what I wanted to. But I don't know if that's possible because the process I've seen is for stickers. But I will try something out and let youse know.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

peacegen said:


> That's what I wanted to. But I don't know if that's possible because the process I've seen is for stickers. But I will try something out and let youse know.


My gut feel is it won't. 

Except for a few products most heat press vinyls have a fair amount of tack to the backing. Removing the vinyl from one backing and then trying to match it up with another portion of the design on a different backing will most likely distort the portion you are trying to transfer.

If you are butting pieces together to do a multicolored graphic you will also have to take into account that the vinyl may shrink slightly when it's applied.

Another possible issue is that using transfer tape products designed for use on the finished (non-adhesive) side of sign vinyl may also leave residue or have an effect on the sticky side of the heat press material.

If nothing else it's an interesting idea. Be interesting to see how it comes out.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not possible to do what you are trying to do.....Just press each layer separately....


----------

